# "New" 79 Evinrude 6hp first test.



## zeneb (Jun 20, 2011)

Figured out the issue on the motor.  It was just flooded out because I put it on it's side after I ran it and the gas in the carbs flooded the engine.  So, I'll be running it out of gas each time I use it.

I've also got everything changed out.  I changed the old points style plugs with new properly gapped plugs.  I've changed the impeller... Man was that a job.  I had the motor in reverse to getting to the little screw that holds the shifter was a nightmare.  I'll give it one more test run today and if it runs, shifts, and pees, I'm hitting the water.

Hooching


----------

